# Pre-ride Food



## Bane08 (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope this isn't a repost of a topic, I searched and couldn't find anything.

What is your pre-ride meal? I usually like to ride in the morning, and wanna start adding a little distance to my ride, but lack the nutrition for energy. Normally my meal is 2 pieces of butter toast, and that hardly gets me through the ride. So I'm looking for some ideas.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a constant dilemma for me. 

My "normal" breakfast is a toasted plain bagel with some butter and a little jam & some OJ (or Sunny D or Tampico... whatever the wife buys at the store). But I sure suffer if I do more than 25 miles... I'm better off eating a larger breakfast (more calories) about an hour prior to riding.

With the Summer heat, here in Phoenix, training early in the morning (like 5AM) makes so much sense. But then that means I'm up at 4AM to eat?? This is where I have the dilemma. Sleep or eat?

Until I broke my elbow a couple weeks ago and am off the bike for at least 4 more weeks, I was eating a tad more, like adding some fruit and a bit more juice, AND taking along with me a couple of Clif bars (or fruit bars) to eat while on my ride. That seemed to be working out OK...

But the real fix is to eat more, and *not* right before you head out the door.


----------



## Bane08 (Jun 15, 2010)

That's exactly my breakfast toast with butter, or a bagel with butter, and OJ and my ride is about 27 miles right now and I need a change, maybe at least carry some Cliff bars or the like. But I unlike you don't have to deal with the Phoenix heat. I live in WI where it usually isn't that warm so my morning is 7 or 8 am. And I always eat before I head out the door, I at change then ride. Ill try adding fruit though to my meal. Sorry if this post doesn't make too much sense I'm tired.


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

Oatmeal and honey. Last you all day.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Nothing works best for me. If you had a decent dinner it'll still be there when you wake up.

Everyone is different and I don't doubt that eating before a morning ride works best for some people but plenty who suffer feel it's because they didn't eat enough when it's actually that they eat too much or at all. 
Do some trial and error. Just don't assume feeling like crap is because you aren't getting enough food in.....there's a good chance it's the opposite. It takes energy to digest food.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I, personally, do best with a small serving of instant oatmeal with a splash of milk, yogurt and a banana. 

But here's an article you may find helpful: 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...strategies-for-early-morning-exercisers_90436


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

frpax said:


> With the Summer heat, here in Phoenix, training early in the morning (like 5AM) makes so much sense. But then that means I'm up at 4AM to eat?? This is where I have the dilemma. Sleep or eat?
> 
> .


I sleep, scarf down a clifshot with a double shot of caffeine and go ride. I just can't eat a regular meal, or drink some coffee, and go ride within an hour or everything's sloshing around in my stomach and making me feel miserable. Shorter rides (-30ish miles or so) that does me fine, for longer rides I bring the usual munchies with me.. which these days tend to be sport beans.. although that changes from time to time. Might not be ideal, but it works for me. Then eat as normal once I'm done.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Hank Stamper said:


> Nothing works best for me. If you had a decent dinner it'll still be there when you wake up.


+1

unless you are out for more than 2+ hrs you should be fine.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll have one piece of PB toast about an hour before I leave for a ride. I find that as long as I take in 100 or so calories (gel or fig newtons) at about the :50 and 1:30/1:40 mark of my usual 2:15 ride, I feel strong through the whole ride. Without eating during the ride, I feel jittery and weak after about 1:30.

As has been mentioned by other posters, you won't know what works for you until you experiment. I'd recommend finding a middle ground between some of the preferences posted here, and adjust as you go to find your ideal formula.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I tried loading up on Sausage McMuffins w/ egg and OJ just before hill intervals...


That didn't work out so well...
LOL


----------



## Bane08 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for the ideas I'm excited to try these out and see what works best! I just need to find that middle ground as stated, and probably try some food on my ride as well.
frpax if it was anything like my frosted flakes this morning it ended in disaster.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I have to leave the house at 7:30 AM to ride to the group start for an 8:15 rollout, total mileage about 65-80 miles. I am usually in a hurry so it's usually just a piece of bread with a slice of cheese in it being eaten during the first half mile of the ride if I can't get it down before I hit the door! Usually there is a stop in the middle of the group ride, so I drink a bottle of soda and sometimes get a packet of peanut butter crackers to munch on in the later part of the ride.

Typically before exercise, most folks recommend against too much fat or protein. These are tougher to digest, and digestion requires bloodflow to your GI which competes with bloodflow to your working muscles. You don't want too much food sitting around in your gut which might come out the wrong way! If you have a sensitive stomach, something easily digestible like a bagel or perhaps liquid calories could work best. As mentioned, everybody is different, so experiment and see what works.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

today before my 20 mile ride, i ate 2 slices of pizza. i felt pretty energetic.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Breakfast 2-3 hours before a ride of any distance - pop tarts or oatmeal or raisin bran. If ride is longer than 2 or 3 hours I will have a gel every hour. If the ride is 4 hours or longer I will bring something of substance like a sushi rice bar.

Loading up has always been a weird, if not silly, idea to me just like preloading on water.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

I like morning rides shortly after breakfast. I like to have 2 wheat toast w/ peanut butter, 4-6 egg whites, and a bowl of cheerios. Then right before the ride I like to eat a banana. About 20 miles into the ride, half way, I eat another banana.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Oatmeal with fruit.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Optimus said:


> I like morning rides shortly after breakfast. I like to have 2 wheat toast w/ peanut butter, 4-6 egg whites, and a bowl of cheerios. Then right before the ride I like to eat a banana. About 20 miles into the ride, half way, I eat another banana.


ya sure that your eating enough?

overkill for a new rider


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

In case a trend hasn't emerged, your body needs protein to perform but the morning of is not the time to take it in. A light shot of carbs in an easily digestible format is more appropriate. 

This is my experience. It's based on running more than cycling but obviously they are similar. Like the others said, being loaded with good food the night before is very important. Take in in carbs and proteins here. Make sure you're fully hydrated. Personally I don't get really specific but I eat what I feel like eating and keep an eye on eating a good mix of foods, and avoid things that make you gassy or acidic.

The morning of is really up to you. When I raced I hardly ate anything. Your body can definitely get used to going on no significant food, as long as it's your habit and your body can get used to it. The no food thing can feel pretty stale for a few minutes when you get started and your body has to respond to exercise without the boost in blood sugar provided by food. The benefit here is your gut has no work to do so it will be more relaxed when you starve it for blood flow in the ride. Or you can eat. Eat things that digest well and don't have loads of bulk. Sausage is bad because of the fats and spices that will sit in your belly. Eggs are also an anchor because of the fat and loads of protein. Cheese sandwich is a nice middle ground since it's not bulky and provides a mix of nutrients and carbs. Milk is great for *some* people, although if you have any issues with digesting dairy you're not one of those people.

Changing the subject a bit, did you know that sleep the night before tends to mean very little but your sleep two nights prior is crucial to be refreshed and strong?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

ewitz said:


> ya sure that your eating enough?
> 
> overkill for a new rider



Lack of # of posts make you a new rider?

Every one is different, if it works for you, stick w/ it, if not then look for a change. I suppose you're a sports dietitian?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

no, but 25 years of riding and racing is a lot of practical experience.

also, 40 miles on a flat bar road bike is an indicator of your current level of experience


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

English muffin / peanut butter plus water and caffeine works for me.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Lots of carbs the night before, preferably pasta.
The morning of- oatmeal is awesome, but I usually have a coupla eggs, some potatoes, and cheese.


----------



## MSDos5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*what I've been eating*

Basically the same except the egg whites, that's what I did on My forty mile ride. Last ride I didn't have cereal _and ended up doing graham crackers insted_:mad2: had to do a gatorade and a sandwich at 28/32mi.


----------



## rickm (Oct 24, 2005)

what to eat before a ride is probably the most asked question and the question with the most right answers. In other words, it depends. there are several consistent beliefs though.

1. unless you are wanting to lose weight, eat before your ride.
2. eat at least 1 hour before moderate pace ride
3. eat at least 2 hours before intense rides
4. eat a light breakfast that will digest quickly
5. oatmeal and fruit works for most folks.
6. oatmeal lasts longer than other foods. there is a reason plow horses wore a feed bag of oats.
7. if you are trying to lose weight, you can ride for up to 90 minutes at a moderate pace without eating anything.
8. if riding for longer than 90 minutes, take food with you. a GU pack or Hammer gel or thousands of other foods will work.
9. during a ride, it is best to use carbohydrates for fuel. protein may be hard to digest for most.

personally, I subscribe to the paleo eating method, which does not include grains like oatmeal and such, so my preride meal is different from most. It is usually a protein shake with fruit. during the ride i eat eggs, turkey, and fruit.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Optimus said:


> I like morning rides shortly after breakfast. I like to have 2 wheat toast w/ peanut butter, 4-6 egg whites, and a bowl of cheerios. Then right before the ride I like to eat a banana. About 20 miles into the ride, half way, I eat another banana.


Whoa. Where's the barf motie when you need it? That's a lot of food. I agree with jsedlak. Loading up before a ride will make you miserable as well. If you ate dinner the night before, you have anough glycogen stored for an hour ride the next morning with no fuel. In hot weather that might help you out as well,and if you're riding more than an hour(2-3) hrs- take a snack or gels with you and munch every hour or so.


----------

